# Sony Mobile ES XM-7557 guts / internals



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Picked this up at a pawn shop a little while back. It had been sitting there for ages gathering dust and I'm friendly with the owner so I picked it up at a fair price. Figured I'd share the internal pics here. For the record I'll be selling this amp in a week or two.


----------

